# some help I am looking for acommodation in Abu Dhabi



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all 

I was wondering whether anyone can give me any tips as to how I will be able to find a decent website to look for accommodation in Abu Dhabi...Bhomes has got nothing is there anything else that you can advise

thank you in advance.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

vagtsio said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was wondering whether anyone can give me any tips as to how I will be able to find a decent website to look for accommodation in Abu Dhabi...Bhomes has got nothing is there anything else that you can advise
> 
> thank you in advance.


Dubizzle and the classifieds are the best places to start. Accommodation is really dropping in price right now, and all of the sudden agents are telling you they can hold the flat for a month, prices are very negotiable, etc. Today I just walked up to a few watchmen, left my number for info about vacant units, asked what they knew was available, etc. This is still the best way to find a place. Agent fees haven't gone away, but they're working harder for it now.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try the newspapers/ publications and other agencies besides Bhomes. Good accommodation is really hard to come by in AUH. I work in AUH and have a few colleagues who are contemplating moving to Dubai as they've had no luck in finding anything. Either it's the wrong apartment or the wrong price!

If you have colleagues who live there, ask them for recommendations and phone numbers. Sometimes an agent may not have anything on their books but they may point you in the direction of someone who does. Google certainly helps as I've tried googling before and had a few apartments come up (not that many mind you and it would also depend on where you want to live). There are supposed to be available apartments in Khalifa City but that really depends on whether you want to live there or not.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Maz25 said:


> Try the newspapers/ publications and other agencies besides Bhomes. Good accommodation is really hard to come by in AUH. I work in AUH and have a few colleagues who are contemplating moving to Dubai as they've had no luck in finding anything. Either it's the wrong apartment or the wrong price!
> 
> If you have colleagues who live there, ask them for recommendations and phone numbers. Sometimes an agent may not have anything on their books but they may point you in the direction of someone who does. Google certainly helps as I've tried googling before and had a few apartments come up (not that many mind you and it would also depend on where you want to live). There are supposed to be available apartments in Khalifa City but that really depends on whether you want to live there or not.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


Maz, it's so different thait was a year ago when I was first looking. I've just seen an older 3 bedroom flat in Manasir for 180,000, and the agent was already dropping it to 150,000 w/o my asking. If you've got 150,000 to spend, you'll find a 2 bedroom unit. There are a lot of places in Tourist Club opening up. Some even include parking and free internet. If you're on a limited budget, Abu Dhabi is still a bit pricey...much pricier than Dubai.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You're quite right. I've never actually seriously looked for apartments in AUH and like to use all the complaints from my colleagues as a good reason not to! I'm not a fan of the place and despite all my moans about the long drive from Dubai, I'll bet that a year from now, I'll still be doing the commute! I do sometimes wonder though what it would be like to be home before dark! 

Yep, parking would be one of other gripes! One of my colleagues actually burst into tears because she couldn't find a place to park and knowing me, I prolly would do the same if I moved to AUH and couldn't find a parking space! My company has a compound that we could move to but apart from the ridiculous rent that they charge, I really don't fancy having my boss as my next door neighbour!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

It's funny how it's shifted recently. I rang an agent asking about a number of properties. She told me of two right in town, and she said she had noticed people no longer wanted the pokey flats in town...many were opting for outside areas like Al Raha Beach, Baen Al Jasraen, etc. Personally, I don't want to live in the centre of town. I'm happy w/ places from 13th on out...lots of parking!


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

thank you for all the info guys 

I have to say it looks to me that it is better to live in dubai and commute to Abu Dhabi. so in a few words Abu Dhabi doesn't have mutch to offer...I was wondering as i want to live in a place that will have something to offer for my family too...i dont mind commuting although it will be great to be back home a decent time


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

What's your allowance?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

I am still negociating but it is in the region of 120K


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok...I see why you're looking at Dubai. 120,000 in Abu Dhabi could get you an older 2 bedroom, but it's not enough here if you're hoping to house a family of 5+. Discovery Gardens or Jebel Ali Gardens might be the better bet.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

we are three me my wife and our son so yes it will be a strugle for us .... so in general terms accommodation in Abu Dhabi is far more expesive than Dubai?

well whatever the situation is something that i will have to get use to it...In London I was traveling for more than 1hr to go to work...at least the Good weather will be a compensation 






cairogal said:


> Ok...I see why you're looking at Dubai. 120,000 in Abu Dhabi could get you an older 2 bedroom, but it's not enough here if you're hoping to house a family of 5+. Discovery Gardens or Jebel Ali Gardens might be the better bet.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

vagtsio said:


> we are three me my wife and our son so yes it will be a strugle for us .... so in general terms accommodation in Abu Dhabi is far more expesive than Dubai?
> 
> well whatever the situation is something that i will have to get use to it...In London I was traveling for more than 1hr to go to work...at least the Good weather will be a compensation


Historically, Abu Dhabi has always been pricier than Dubai. When there was an influx of expats about 15 months ago, finding a place became downright impossible. It was really criminal what owners and agents did. Now they'll get their comeuppance. Overpriced units are emptying out as residents find more value for money. I'm going from a 200,000 one bedroom in an illegally subdivided villa to a 210,000 3 bedroom, brand new, high-end flat. 

LOTS of 2 bedrooms (which might work for you), are coming in just under 150,000 I would imagine you'd find some older units for around 120,000 in the Tourist Club area. There have been a lot of villa conversions in the past year, so if you found one that was done well, you could find one in your range. Doing that drive every day would wear me down, but I can see why you'd sacrifice for a larger place forl ess money. Good luck. If I see anything in your range, I'll PM you.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

you are a star cairogal thank you for all the help if you hear anything i would be greatfull.

I am looking to move over there around xmas so i ll keep looking myself in ccase i find something.

thank you







cairogal said:


> Historically, Abu Dhabi has always been pricier than Dubai. When there was an influx of expats about 15 months ago, finding a place became downright impossible. It was really criminal what owners and agents did. Now they'll get their comeuppance. Overpriced units are emptying out as residents find more value for money. I'm going from a 200,000 one bedroom in an illegally subdivided villa to a 210,000 3 bedroom, brand new, high-end flat.
> 
> LOTS of 2 bedrooms (which might work for you), are coming in just under 150,000 I would imagine you'd find some older units for around 120,000 in the Tourist Club area. There have been a lot of villa conversions in the past year, so if you found one that was done well, you could find one in your range. Doing that drive every day would wear me down, but I can see why you'd sacrifice for a larger place forl ess money. Good luck. If I see anything in your range, I'll PM you.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

vagtsio said:


> you are a star cairogal thank you for all the help if you hear anything i would be greatfull.
> 
> I am looking to move over there around xmas so i ll keep looking myself in ccase i find something.
> 
> thank you


My pleasure, vagtsio.  I think you'll be in a great position from xmas...the market seems to just get better and better from a renter's perspective. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Kerry13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Finding the right accommodation in AUH is extremely difficult and be careful of agents, make sure they have at least an office and proper paperwork. My friend handed over some money and was never given a reciept or shown their offices and halas ... never seen again.

Try to stay with reputable companies or have a look in the supermarkets, especially spinneys in Khalidiya. 

Getting what you pay for, you're best off looking for something on the outskirts of Dubai...


----------

